# Hello, live-aboard



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm Cy and I live aboard; can someone tell me the other 11 steps in this program?

I'm a proud owner of a Mason 44 and she is a beauty! I'll get the picture into my signature once I figure out how to crop it and size it properly on the Mac.

Thanks


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard ardoin. The other 11 steps will come quite naturally.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

ardoin...those are lovely boats. Step 2 is untying the lines! Welcome aboard!


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, Yes she is a fine looking and easy sailing. Just have to get used to the 36K lbs of weight. Cutter rig and NO teak decks! Couple of prisms that will need to be bedded and lots of maintenance for the rest of my life; but well worth it.
cy


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Look at it this way, maintenance is like a job in retirement. It is also never work, if you love what your doing.


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

hello #1 (racking up posts for the 10-count)


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

hello #2 (racking up posts for the 10-count)


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

hello #3 (racking up posts for the 10-count)


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

hello #4 (sorry I am a newbie racking up posts for the 10-count)


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

hello #5 (sorry, I am a newbie racking up posts for the 10-count)


----------

